# Nitrate, Nitrite



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I am having a problem keeping my nitate and nitrite levels down...My tank was set up 9/4 I do a water change and it seems to be ok then climbs up again..On 10/23 nitrate 5.0 nitrite 1.0 Last night I did a water change 25% and now this morning I get 0 ppm on both...I only have 2 acei and 2 yellow labs...I want to add more but I am afraid to till I get this tank more stable...Any suggestions as to why I keep getting these readings... :-?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

That nitrite is a cause to worry not so much the nitrate, that is actually fine.
Appearantly the tank is not fully cycled.
How confident are you in the test kit you are using and are you using it correctly? 
I ask because if you did a 25% water change on water that had 5.0ppm nitrate it should have dropped to about 3 or 4 ppm and not 0.
What size tank and what filter(s)? 
You should NOT be disrupting the filter media at all during the cycling process just changing the water and feed sparingly to avoid excessive levels of ammonia and nitrite.
You need to continue to do 25% water changes until there is a 0 nitrite consistently.
You might want to change everyday until the nitrite is eliminated and the tank can hold its own.
I have heard to add salt to the tank but I'm not sure as to how much. Maybe someone else can offer the exact amount, but for sure do the water changes.
If you have something that can detoxify the nitrite use it or if you can seed the filter with seasoned filter media from another tank.
Just for kicks, test the tap water you are using when you change water.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I am using a API freshwater test kit and reading the results off the color chart...The local pet shop got the same readings that I did..I do use salt..1 rounded Tbls for every 5g. ( I have a 55g.) I have a Aqueon 55 filter Bubble wall in the back and 1 airstone in the middle.. Thank you I will try more water changes..No I have not messed with the filter media..I will try testing the water I put back in..


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Ok so the tests are accurate.
The salt should help the fish deal with any nitrite that may develop.
From the looks of things your filtration may not be adequate.
There may not be enough surface area on your filter media for your beneficial bacteria to establish and colonize.
I suggest getting another filter to add surface area for beneficial bacteria to increase and improve your tanks biological filtering capabilities.
You should always filter according to your bioload which is the quantity of fish+ the size of the fish+ how much you feed. For now try to cut back on the feeding.
For example, you could get another of what you have or find out which filter would offer the most benefits to your application. Like an AquaClear, Emperor, or Penguin.
Many experts and successful aquarium keepers advise a 5-10 time turnover rate for the tank.
I would think with another filter you would have at least 500 gph in a flow rate which would give you a very sufficient turn over rate for your 55.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank You Smellsfishy1 I will give all that a try... :thumb:


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Keep us posted on your progress, I know I woud like to see that nitrite drop for good.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Nitrite, Nitrate, Ammonia, PH...Everything so far Good =D> Has anyone ever put sea veggies in there tank on a clip? They went nuts for this.... :fish:


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

hi if you want to put more fish in the tank your definitly going to need another filter i have had that problem before i have a 55 gallon also with alot of fish in there now most of the same you have and my first filter was a fluval 304 it was doing fine while i had only 8 fish in there than the ammonia started to build and the whole thing went out of wack i was told to add another filter and i did i went and got an emperor 400 evrything works out fine sometmes i go 2 weeks without water change but i am pushing it so i got to get back to weekly water changes also *** added more fish total 14 in the tank now all is well .


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Is it always better to add more filtration then what is recomended for the tank size? I have a 28g. community w/ tetras, danios and cory cats...I have a top fin 30 filter and I just added my elite 10 that I had on a smaller tank...I have a 55g. cichlid tank...8 cichlids 1 pleco...I have a aqueon 55...Should I add another one like this or should it be smaller, larger??? :fish: :fish: :-?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Adding more filtration is always a good thing. I'm not saying put 5 filters on a tank but make sure you have a practical and purposeful approach.
You can add another of the type you have or add something different for a certain purpose.
I think in your case you may want an increase in biological filtration so find a filter that uses media you shouldn't replace that often.
This will also keep the cost of operating and replacing cartridges down.
I suggest a AquaClear maybe a 50 size for your 55 gallon. It would give you a nice flow rate and put 2 sponges in there so it will increase your biological filtering.


----------

